# Homemade chili powder



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

heheh......i keep this up........we will need a seperate area for peppers.......

pics of the chili's i roasted.......the california's didn't make the pic








okay........i went ahead and roasted.........glad i did, they got oily and moist..........

but i didn't roast the chipotes or the guajillo's......those are for the chicken adobo tomorrow

i roasted the De Arbol's, they don't take long.....thin and small
the Cali's (anaheims)
and the Ancho's........i screwed up and didn't take pics before i roasted......

here is a pic, after roasting.............the De Arbol's had parts that i need to roast more, the thick ends/bottoms, where the flesh was the thickest








and the powder......after grinding up toasted cumin........and paprika and oregeno........have'nt found the mexican oregeno...........yet.........







momma making chili tonite.........will let you know how it turns out.......BUTT...........i am NEVER buying retail chili powder again..........i am a convert............


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

Walking Dude
Do you use something like a coffee bean grinder to grind?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

yeap.......grind all my spices in it..........should of posted a pic of it

when you do, tho guys.........clean it out well..........not for coffee beans.......but for other spices...........

put some rice in it.......grind it.........dump it..........put some soft bread in it........grind it.........dump it...........good to go........


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

But I like a little chili powder in my coffee; NOT !!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah...........you defiantly have to dedicate it for spices.......but i thought ALL q'uers had em to grind spices........specially whole toasted cumin........oh yeah......i toasted the cumin before grinding............

i grind Jeff's rub, after mixing it........makes it easier to apply, and easier to make sure in gets in all the cracks and crevices


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

walking Dude, I'm proud of you for stepping up to the plate. You''ll never go back once you get your ratios where you like them. Congrats from another chilehead.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW........was hoping you would find this post..............its GREAT.......tho..........hehehe

to me its missing summin on the back end............but man.......momma's chili has NEVER been this good..........

now for the chicken adobo tomorrow nite.........got the chipotles and the guajillo's for the adobo

i am growing these this year........yes rich........you converted me......thank you


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks cool d88de. You just roast them in the oven or you use a dehydrator?

I like the coffee grinder idea. I have to find a cheap one again or buy a better one for coffee and use my current coffee one. 

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

kookie.........these where........supposibly dried.............but i still roasted them.............oven.......350.......for maybe 8-10 minutes for the larger ones........its a touchy feely kind of thing........dehydrator would of taken too long...............when they was in the oven, they started to sweat.......even tho they are "Dried"............so you have to roast them to get em dried enuff to be able to powder in the coffee grinder.......the smaller ones don't take as long.........


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

bump

d88de


----------



## jirod (May 20, 2015)

A coupe of the pictures didn't show up for me, so maybe this is shown in one of them.  Do you have a ratio you use for how much of each chili?  Really looking at making my own.

And being in Iowa, I have found Mexican Oregano at Hy-Vee.


----------

